# Musts when entering Mexico? (Are Receipts needed for everything?)



## tigernerve (Jan 7, 2012)

ARE THERE ANY MUSTS WHEN ENTERING MEXICO?

Musts when entering Mexico? (Are Receipts needed for everything?)

Please forgive me if there was another thread on this, but I searched hard for a specific thread on needing receipts to enter Mexico and did not find anything.


I've heard that you need receipts for everything you bring into Mexico, no matter how old it is, yet I was also told that everything in your personal luggage flying in was exempt. Which is true? Do I need receipts for everything or not? Most of our belongings are very old.

I was also told something about some sworn letter you could make at a Mexican consulate saying that you will not be selling anything and thus avoiding the fees bringing your stuff in. Is this true?

Anyone have experience with this? Please advise.


Also, if there are any other musts before entering Mexico, please add them here.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are listening to unfounded rumors. If driving, bring your personal stuff; not new stuff. One laptop is permitted/per person.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tigernerve said:


> ARE THERE ANY MUSTS WHEN ENTERING MEXICO?
> 
> Musts when entering Mexico? (Are Receipts needed for everything?)
> 
> ...


I've been flying into and out of Mexico since 1966 and have never heard of needing receipts for anything nor of a letter stating that you won't be selling your things once in Mexico. It is true that there is a limit on what you can bring in duty free beyond clothes and personal effects, which is stated clearly on the tourist card you fill out on the plane or in the airport. For example, you can bring in duty free a laptop and two cameras and two cellphones. If you're into sports, you can bring in four fishing rods and three (!) surfboards, even an exercise bike. Wow, reading the fine print, I see you can also bring in one telescope and a set of hand tools. Plus much, much more!


----------



## tigernerve (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh RVGRINGO? Really?

Which part? Which ones were the rumors and which ones were true?

We will be flying in to the DF with probably two suitcases and a PC.

What was your experience?

The unfortunate thing is that all these different things are what the Mexican authorities tell me so it can be confusing when they contradict themselves.


----------



## tigernerve (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh? Thank you so much for that info Isla Verde.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tigernerve said:


> Oh? Thank you so much for that info Isla Verde.


You're welcome.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

tigernerve said:


> ARE THERE ANY MUSTS WHEN ENTERING MEXICO?
> 
> Musts when entering Mexico? (Are Receipts needed for everything?)
> 
> ...



go to the consul or customs web site for a list of stuff you can bring in duty free....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Laptop is OK, PC is not. 
Receipts for stuff less than six months old, to be declared.
Nothing for re-sale.
Etc.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Laptop is OK, PC is not.
> Receipts for stuff less than six months old, to be declared.
> Nothing for re-sale.
> Etc.


If I interpret your somewhat cryptic message correctly, do you mean that if you're bringing in things not included on the duty-free list, like a PC, and they're less than six months old, then you need receipts for them. Correct? How would you prove that what you're bringing in is not for resale?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's the complete list of what anyone with either an FMM (tourist card valid up to 180 days) or FM3 (one year visa) is allowed to bring duty free into Mexico:
Suitcases, trunks, valises, and hampers necessary for their baggage
New or used consumer goods necessary for their personal use, such as clothing, shoes, items for personal hygiene. These must be in accordance with the length of the passenger's stay and not in quantities that would appear to be sufficient for sale.
Medicines for personal use. Psychotropic drugs must be accompanied by their prescription.
One still camera, one video camera (and its power supply), up to 12 rolls of new film or videocassettes, one cellular phone, one pager, one pair of binoculars, one typewriter, one new or used portable computer (laptop, notebook, etc.), one portable printer or copier (new or used), one portable radio (new or used) to tape or reproduce sound (or for mixed use).
Two types of new or used sports equipment suitable for one person to carry; one tent for camping plus camping equipment; one surfboard, with or without sail; four fishing rods with their accompanying gear.
Five laser disks, five DVDs, 20 compact disks (CDs) or cassette tapes, books and magazines which show by their quantity that they are not for resale.
Five games which might ordinarily be brought by one person.
Any equipment necessary for the care and wellbeing of a handicapped person.
In addition to the above, any adult may bring into the Republic up to 20 packets of cigarettes, 25 cigars, 200 grams of loose tobacco, and up to three liters of wine, beer, or liquor.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You can bring anything you'll need for your 6 month (180 days) stay. That is -- nothing new and in the box but used stuff that is yours. I would only bring a desktop if driving but you don't need a receipt for anything of any age.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Here's the complete list of what anyone with either an FMM (tourist card valid up to 180 days) or FM3 (one year visa) is allowed to bring duty free into Mexico:


At least one item on chicois8's list has changed. Rather than "One still camera, one video camera", you are now allowed to bring in "two cameras or video cameras". This was true as of last October, when I had no trouble bringing in two digital SLR cameras when I flew into Mexico City.


----------



## tigernerve (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok, well we will be staying there quite a while, so if I do bring a desktop with me when I go, what will I need to get it through? Just a receipt?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tigernerve said:


> Ok, well we will be staying there quite a while, so if I do bring a desktop with me when I go, what will I need to get it through? Just a receipt?


Don't know for sure, but you might have to pay customs duty on it. Out of idle curiosity, how do you propose to get the PC to Mexico? Will you check it with your luggage or carry it on board on the plane?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just tell the customs agent that you will be staying in Mexico quite a while and you need it......


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Just tell the customs agent that you will be staying in Mexico quite a while and you need it......


Why would the customs agent care you will need it? Is that part of the customs rules and regulations?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

It seems that customs laws are applied as to the discretion of the agent. I know of a few people who have brought in desktops and the customs agent allowed it when they said that they need it for their 6 month stay (as chicois8 says). If it's your only computer you may get away with it - if you have a laptop too, forget it.

If you happen to get an agent with a stickleburr in his shorts, then you may have to pay a duty no matter what you say or how many receipts you have. It is the law but it is enforced a little loosely I think.

Plus remember that in the airports it's a red light/green light situation. If you get a green light, you walk through without inspection.

I too am a little curious how tigernerve will be bringing a desktop plus a monitor in a plane. The extra costs for overweight baggage are WAY higher than the duty one might have to pay.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

circle110 said:


> I too am a little curious how tigernerve will be bringing a desktop plus a monitor in a plane. The extra costs for overweight baggage are WAY higher than the duty one might have to pay.


I do it like this, and have never had a problem.  

If the airline attendant tries to stop me, I tell her "it's all connected, so it's only one carryon, right?." If the Customs agents have ever questioned me, I just say that I can't afford a laptop, and they have just nodded and let me pass.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> I do it like this, and have never had a problem.
> 
> If the airline attendant tries to stop me, I tell her "it's all connected, so it's only one carryon, right?." If the Customs agents have ever questioned me, I just say that I can't afford a laptop, and they have just nodded and let me pass.


Where do you stow your PC on the plane? In the overcrowded overhead bins? Under the seat in front of you? On the empty seat next to you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Where do you stow your PC on the plane? In the overcrowded overhead bins? Under the seat in front of you? On the empty seat next to you?


Once they let me on, they (Mexicana Airlines) usually upgraded me to an empty row
in First Class, and then brought me a nice glass of wine and an extension cord running out of the cockpit (I carried a Multi-strip so I could get all of my components connected). I don't think I would have gotten the same reception with American Airlines.... I loved Mexicana and miss them a lot.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> Once they let me on, they (Mexicana Airlines) usually upgraded me to an empty row
> in First Class, and then brought me a nice glass of wine and an extension cord running out of the cockpit (I carried a Multi-strip so I could get all of my components connected). I don't think I would have gotten the same reception with American Airlines.... I loved Mexicana and miss them a lot.


I find this hard to believe. Upgraded to First Class just because you were shlepping a PC on board?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GringoCArlos said:


> Once they let me on, they (Mexicana Airlines) usually upgraded me to an empty row
> in First Class, and then brought me a nice glass of wine and an extension cord running out of the cockpit (I carried a Multi-strip so I could get all of my components connected). I don't think I would have gotten the same reception with American Airlines.... I loved Mexicana and miss them a lot.


Are you serious? I can't figure out whether this comment is serious or sarcastic. I think your sense of humor is just dry enough that it sounds like you are being serious. 

I have a friend who misses Mexicana too. They still owe him for a ticket he was holding when they went out of business.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Are you serious? I can't figure out whether this comment is serious or sarcastic. I think your sense of humor is just dry enough that it sounds like you are being serious.
> 
> I have a friend who misses Mexicana too. They still owe him for a ticket he was holding when they went out of business.


I can't figure it out either, but wouldn't it be nice if it had really happened?

What I miss about Mexicana is that back in the 1980s they had direct flights from Philadelphia to Mexico City! No "escalas" in Houston or Tampa for me way back then. And I recall being served a free glass of wine while traveling in Tourist Class.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Are you serious? I can't figure out whether this comment is serious or sarcastic. I think your sense of humor is just dry enough that it sounds like you are being serious.
> 
> I have a friend who misses Mexicana too. They still owe him for a ticket he was holding when they went out of business.


Sorry, I was just having some fun here. Is that OK? 

Back to topic, I have never received a red light in Customs on a flight coming from the US. I have only hit red lights in Customs on flights coming into MX from Panama on COPA. MX Customs generally does a lot of inspections on those flights in their fight against drug movements, especially if it's a late night arrival time. 

The agents did a brief inspection but never had any questions about anything they found or attempted to collect duty on anything. Maybe it was a just a good time to be a ****** in the airport. I sometimes carried lots of different stuff in three suitcases during my moving process here.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I appreciated your sense of humor, GringoCarlos... I laughed hard to tell you the truth! 

In 10 years of flying into Mexico from the US I have never gotten a red light either. Knock on wood.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

*Red light/green light*

True, it is a question of being lucky when you push the button, but there is also an X-Ray scan of all baggage just upstream of the pushbutton. In 10+ years of flying back and forth from the U.S. I have yet to punch a red, but I have been stopped many times by the X-Ray attendant and questioned about the contents of the bags. Never had anything turn into a confiscation or a payment, but the thought is always there. Most of the time, the question concerns food importation.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

circle110 said:


> I appreciated your sense of humor, GringoCarlos... I laughed hard to tell you the truth!
> 
> In 10 years of flying into Mexico from the US I have never gotten a red light either. Knock on wood.




No tourists ever ( well 99.9% ) get a red light coming into Mexico, bad for business...I drive into Mexico at Nogales, the SUV is piled high with all sorts of stuff, me and my US plated car are waived right through while the Mexican plated cars are lined up for secondary inspection...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> No tourists ever ( well 99.9% ) get a red light coming into Mexico, bad for business...I drive into Mexico at Nogales, the SUV is piled high with all sorts of stuff, me and my US plated car are waived right through while the Mexican plated cars are lined up for secondary inspection...


If I were a Mexican waiting to go through customs at the border and saw ****** cars just waved through, that might give me yet another reason to resent the presence of foreigners in my country.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> If I were a Mexican waiting to go through customs at the border and saw ****** cars just waved through, that might give me yet another reason to resent the presence of foreigners in my country.


In the airports, I thought the light was controlled by a computer and it was completely random whether you get a red or a green. Is it different for cars at the border. Walking across the border in Tijuana, the light is never even in use. You just walk into Mexico while a border patrol agent stands there and ignores the passing throng.


----------



## trpt2345 (Jan 15, 2012)

tigernerve said:


> Ok, well we will be staying there quite a while, so if I do bring a desktop with me when I go, what will I need to get it through? Just a receipt?


All this is rather conjectural and subject to judgement at the border. When we moved in July from Chicago nobody asked to see anything when we crossed over, even with two barking dogs who had their papers from the vet. I had my desktop, thousands of cds, two trumpets, a flat screen TV, tons of stuff. But we were waved through, nary a sniff. And this was even before they found out my wife was a returning paisana. We have heard from sources that in the last year or so word has come down from on high (DF) to ease the process of crossing the border, maybe in response to decreased tourism because of the drug violence, whatever (purely speculation on my part) and there is also a concentrated effort to lure Mexicans back to Mexico. The company we used to move our stuff from Chicago to Morelia (a small outfit called San Miguel movers, based in San Miguel Allende and Laredo-highly recommended) told us that ten years ago 90% of their business was moving Americans to Mexico, now it's 50/50 Americans and Mexicans returning from years North of The Border.
I guess my advice would be to be extra prepared just in case but not to worry too much. And driving in Mexico is way better than in the 90's. Take the toll roads even if they seem expensive.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

trpt2345 said:


> All this is rather conjectural and subject to judgement at the border. When we moved in July from Chicago nobody asked to see anything when we crossed over, even with two barking dogs who had their papers from the vet. I had my desktop, thousands of cds, two trumpets, a flat screen TV, tons of stuff. But we were waved through, nary a sniff. And this was even before they found out my wife was a returning paisana. We have heard from sources that in the last year or so word has come down from on high (DF) to ease the process of crossing the border, maybe in response to decreased tourism because of the drug violence, whatever (purely speculation on my part) and there is also a concentrated effort to lure Mexicans back to Mexico. The company we used to move our stuff from Chicago to Morelia (a small outfit called San Miguel movers, based in San Miguel Allende and Laredo-highly recommended) told us that ten years ago 90% of their business was moving Americans to Mexico, now it's 50/50 Americans and Mexicans returning from years North of The Border.
> I guess my advice would be to be extra prepared just in case but not to worry too much. And driving in Mexico is way better than in the 90's. Take the toll roads even if they seem expensive.


Unfortunately, your informative post will be of no use to tigernerve since she and her family are flying to Mexico from Chile.


----------



## trpt2345 (Jan 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Unfortunately, your informative post will be of no use to tigernerve since she and her family are flying to Mexico from Chile.


In all the times (15+) that we have flown to Mexico, no one ever even looked at our stuff. Maybe we're just lucky. But one important thing to know about entering and leaving Mexico is that whatever one person says will be true may be or even probably will be contradicted by someone else. Even the official folks at the Mexican consulate told us that. Well, you are supposed to do X but someone maybe will ask for Y or Z or maybe nothing at all. Hence my caveat, be prepared but not too worried. And maybe we've lived a charmed life. I can only report on what I have experienced. If you want a Franz Kafka story I'll tell you about the first time we drove over the border.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> In the airports, I thought the light was controlled by a computer and it was completely random whether you get a red or a green. Is it different for cars at the border. Walking across the border in Tijuana, the light is never even in use. You just walk into Mexico while a border patrol agent stands there and ignores the passing throng.


Well, there's only so much you can smuggle on foot, right? 

I don't cross by land but have friends who do (driving), and they refer to the red and green lights when they're bringing a load of things.

First time arriving in the La Paz airport, I walked straight through without seeing the button. They "got" me and made me open everything. I didn't even know that was the reason until the next time when I realized where the button was. There, and also in Los Cabos, it's after the luggage xray rather than before.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

I've flown back and forth from the US 6 times in the last year, and caught a red light all but once. Each time, they asked why I was traveling (family), took a peek in my bags, and sent me on my way with a nod. The only time I got a more in depth search was when I had way too much stuff to just be 'traveling', including a large suitcase of new clothes and toys for my newborn daughter. They had no problem with my "they are gifts from family" explanation and I was sent on my way.

If you have receipts, its good in case of a dispute of value, but if you don't have receipts and don't look like you are bringing in stuff for commercial purposes, I wouldn't worry. Worst that I think can happen is you'll be assessed a 16% tax on the agreed upon value of your non-exempt items totaling over $300/person.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

kazslo said:


> I've flown back and forth from the US 6 times in the last year, and caught a red light all but once. Each time, they asked why I was traveling (family), took a peek in my bags, and sent me on my way with a nod. The only time I got a more in depth search was when I had way too much stuff to just be 'traveling', including a large suitcase of new clothes and toys for my newborn daughter. They had no problem with my "they are gifts from family" explanation and I was sent on my way.


Do you live in Mexico? Were you really just "traveling" the time you got caught with too much stuff?


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Do you live in Mexico? Were you really just "traveling" the time you got caught with too much stuff?


Yes, on a No-Inmigrante visa...I spent a portion of the year working on 1 month construction projects in the US while saving up to renovate my house. I'd fly back to Mexico in-between for at least a week to visit my family and check in on everything. All of my extended family is in the US, and instead of everyone mailing their gifts to Mexico, they mailed it to my US address/visited me and I'd bring things back to Mexico on each trip.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

kazslo said:


> Yes, on a No-Inmigrante visa...I spent a portion of the year working on 1 month construction projects in the US while saving up to renovate my house. I'd fly back to Mexico in-between for at least a week to visit my family and check in on everything. All of my extended family is in the US, and instead of everyone mailing their gifts to Mexico, they mailed it to my US address/visited me and I'd bring things back to Mexico on each trip.


Too bad you kept on getting on the red light during the time you were traveling back and forth to the States so often. Since you had a no-inmigrante visa, it's odd that the agent questioned all the stuff you had in your suitcase the time you had clothes and presents for your new daughter. Maybe he thought you were going to set up a business selling baby clothes in your local tianguis . Glad to hear that it turned out all right in the end.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Baby clothes, mostly of Chinese manufacture and purchased in the USA, will always draw attention if there isn't a baby present. Such clothes are very, very expensive in Mexico and are frequently smuggled in to supply local 'baby shops' in private doorways.


----------



## trpt2345 (Jan 15, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> Baby clothes, mostly of Chinese manufacture and purchased in the USA, will always draw attention if there isn't a baby present. Such clothes are very, very expensive in Mexico and are frequently smuggled in to supply local 'baby shops' in private doorways.


I found out from Amazon on a question about shipping to Mexico that there is a 1012% duty on goods manufactured in China imported into Mexico. That's playing hard ball. So maybe why they look at them closely is not so much the fact that they're baby clothes as that they are of Chinese manufacture.


----------



## lascasas (Nov 26, 2011)

*Getting stuff to Mexico*



trpt2345 said:


> All this is rather conjectural and subject to judgement at the border. When we moved in July from Chicago nobody asked to see anything when we crossed over, even with two barking dogs who had their papers from the vet. I had my desktop, thousands of cds, two trumpets, a flat screen TV, tons of stuff. But we were waved through, nary a sniff. And this was even before they found out my wife was a returning paisana. We have heard from sources that in the last year or so word has come down from on high (DF) to ease the process of crossing the border, maybe in response to decreased tourism because of the drug violence, whatever (purely speculation on my part) and there is also a concentrated effort to lure Mexicans back to Mexico. The company we used to move our stuff from Chicago to Morelia (a small outfit called San Miguel movers, based in San Miguel Allende and Laredo-highly recommended) told us that ten years ago 90% of their business was moving Americans to Mexico, now it's 50/50 Americans and Mexicans returning from years North of The Border.
> I guess my advice would be to be extra prepared just in case but not to worry too much. And driving in Mexico is way better than in the 90's. Take the toll roads even if they seem expensive.


TRPT2345: I will be moving to MX (SMA) from the Chicago area in Apr/May. I've been researching shipping options, but have not found anything affordable or appropriate for my situation (the companies I contacted deal with larger loads). I estimate I will only be taking about 15 boxes of stuff: my personal items and some household goods (no furniture). I could probably stuff it all in my SUV and drive down, but I am worried about the security of all of my belongings being left in the car during the overnight hotel stays (in the U.S). How did you deal with this issue when you drove down? Any tips or words of wisdom from your experience? Hotel recommendations or warnings?

Suggestions/advice from anyone would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Back to receipts:
If you have rather new items, especially electronics, it is a good idea to have the receipt with you. That item was probably made in China (almost guaranteed fact) and may be valued much higher in Mexico than your actual cost. The receipt may get you a lower duty charge.
Also: In the event of theft of goods, you can't ask the Ministerio Publico to do and investigation, nor could you retrieve your goods, when found, unless your can prove that they were yours in the first place. A picture isn't proof; a receipt is pretty hard evidence.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

lascasas said:


> TRPT2345: I will be moving to MX (SMA) from the Chicago area in Apr/May. I've been researching shipping options, but have not found anything affordable or appropriate for my situation (the companies I contacted deal with larger loads). I estimate I will only be taking about 15 boxes of stuff: my personal items and some household goods (no furniture). I could probably stuff it all in my SUV and drive down, but I am worried about the security of all of my belongings being left in the car during the overnight hotel stays (in the U.S). How did you deal with this issue when you drove down? Any tips or words of wisdom from your experience? Hotel recommendations or warnings?
> 
> Suggestions/advice from anyone would be greatly appreciated.


We did our move by SUV in 2001, from SC to Chapala. We stuffed the SUV, a pod on top, and had more in a tiny UHaul trailer. We dropped the trailer contents into temporary storage in Laredo and returned the trailer, which can't be taken into Mexico. 
We used hotels with secure parking and watchmen, and had no problems. At the border, they looked us over, opened one door and tried to figure out how to re-pack what fell out. It wasn't easy, so they waved us on.
After arrival at our destination, we put the SUV's contents into a temporary storage facility, stayed with friends and went house shopping. Once found, we moved the stuff into the house, bought the immediate necessities; fridge, bed, etc., and returned to Laredo for the stuff stored there. Stayed one night, loaded up at the storage facility in the morning and headed back to Chapala, staying at a secure motel in Zacatecas; Hotel del Bosque.
Enjoy your move; it isn't all that complicated. We were on tourist permits, at the time.


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

The list is not followed to the letter. This law is intended to prevent minor importers form passing as tourists and evading paying dutties on their imports. I have travelled with many, many, many items at once (all bought in the states and new, including PC´s) and have not had any trouble. To get into trouble for this it would have to be obvious that you intention is tom import and sell the merchandise, i.e. having 30 equal shirts on different sizes...

Don´t dwell on this, its just common sense.


----------



## lascasas (Nov 26, 2011)

*Moving Stuff to Mexico*



RVGRINGO said:


> We did our move by SUV in 2001, from SC to Chapala. We stuffed the SUV, a pod on top, and had more in a tiny UHaul trailer. We dropped the trailer contents into temporary storage in Laredo and returned the trailer, which can't be taken into Mexico.
> We used hotels with secure parking and watchmen, and had no problems. At the border, they looked us over, opened one door and tried to figure out how to re-pack what fell out. It wasn't easy, so they waved us on.
> After arrival at our destination, we put the SUV's contents into a temporary storage facility, stayed with friends and went house shopping. Once found, we moved the stuff into the house, bought the immediate necessities; fridge, bed, etc., and returned to Laredo for the stuff stored there. Stayed one night, loaded up at the storage facility in the morning and headed back to Chapala, staying at a secure motel in Zacatecas; Hotel del Bosque.
> Enjoy your move; it isn't all that complicated. We were on tourist permits, at the time.


Thanks for relating your experience driving to Mexico. Looks like I will be driving as well. Regards, Pablo


----------

